# DWA mammals



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

So who keeps any DWA mammals or rodents. 
Any photos of them or the housing, if you dont want to say you could PM me. 

Kieron


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> So who keeps any DWA mammals or *rodents*.
> Any photos of them or the housing, if you dont want to say you could PM me.
> 
> Kieron


:hmm:








:no1:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:censor: amazing m8:no1:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> :censor: amazing m8:no1:


i do wonder what rodents are dwa?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> i do wonder what rodents are dwa?


those rats that cause the black death.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Rattus norvegicus........_but it wasn't the rats, it was the fleas on the rats that caused the outbreak


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ACTUALLY
it was tiny little skellington men as shown in the picture below.:lol2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

my mates girlfriend is a DWA Mammal


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> _Rattus norvegicus........_but it wasn't the rats, it was the fleas on the rats that caused the outbreak


 I thought it was rattus rattus not novegicus??


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

From what i have read, they thought it was rattus at first but they were over ridden by novegicus....or something along those lines


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> those rats that cause the black death.


It may not have been anything to do with rats, fleas or bubonic plague. Some epidemiologists think the black death may have been an unknow hemorrahagic fever (like Ebola).

How come 2/3rds of the population of Iceland died? No rats there.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

fleas. a village near where I grew up was wiped out by the plague as a result of bolts of cloth being bought into the village from London, fleas were in the cloth, fleas bit people, people got plague......etc


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I found dangerous aussie mice.

BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Mice 'attack' elderly Australians


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

gtm said:


> How come 2/3rds of the population of Iceland died? No rats there.



of course theres no rats in iceland ,Kerry Katona scared them all away


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> of course theres no rats in iceland ,Kerry Katona scared them all away


:lol2: i didnt think about that


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

yea dude, shes deadly. she even used to live in the jungle:gasp:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool i want 1

must be the only hamster not getting feed to a snake lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

nah your wrong...u anit seen the knife on the snakes back:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

It was the Black or Ship Rat - Rattus Rattus, that carried the fleas responsible for causing the Bubonic plague in the 14th century.


----------

